# 2.8 ... rebuild or replace?



## Birdiebill (Oct 16, 2011)

I am debating rebuilding vs. replacing my 2.8. It appears my timing belt failed prematurely. Any suggestions?

Billy


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

replace it...when belts fail the engine is the recipient of its full rath.


----------



## Birdiebill (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you, I am in the process.


----------

